# clicker training



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey All. Does anyone have any experience with Clicker Training with Havanese. My Wife and I were wondering if it's an effective method. 


Thanks


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

The dog trainer we used said that most all the training methods work if you do them right, but they use clicker training. We've found clicker training to be very effective and fun. It takes a little practice coordinate the clickers and leashes and treats and do everything at the right time, but we figured it out. The kids can even do it, and our havanese caught on to what the click means very quickly!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Clicker training definetly works! It just takes patience and good timing. Read about it- any Karen Pryor book will explain the basics http://www.clickertraining.com/ is a good start. Beginning clicker training is pretty easy to understand, it is usually the more complex behaviors that people have trouble with, especially competitive obedience.

Amanda


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

You can get truly amazing results with clicker training.....could probably teach your Hav to play the piano . Speaking of training,"Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson is a MUST read for every dog owner. Combined with clicker training,you can get amazing results.

David: PS..starting to get excited as I am getting my Hav in another five weeks !!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations David. Do you have pictures to share with us yet? Good luck with your pup.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks...no photos yet, but will post when I get some

David


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just like Amanda said, read up on clicker training and you'll learn a lot. I wouldn't attempt it without being very sure! I read Karen Pryor, checked her website out for advice and also read "Idiots' Guide to Positive Training for Dogs". It's a great book on clicker training and other methods. 

I clicker train for some things and it works well. You have to be very precise and consistent, but it's fun to learn and the results are very rewarding!


----------

